# Would you support a furry animated series or a furry video game?



## Wildroo (Aug 30, 2010)

An ANTHRO centered video game, or an ANTHRO centered animated series: which would you be willing to help fund? 

I've  started a poll to see what the members of the furry community would  rather see, and if they would be willing to support its creation. Please  follow the below link and take the super short survey!
Also, please  post this on your own FA Journal, Facebook, Livejournal, Twitter, Forum,  or anywhere else other furs will see it: the more furs who take the  poll the better we will know!

http://www.zoomerang.com/Survey/WEB22B54LJFZRH

(To  clarify: this is to see what the members of the furry community want  and would be willing to support rather then the individuals who want to  produce them. )
The results will be posted in one month.

Thank you for your time!
~ WildRoo

NOTE: I'd edit the title if it'd make you happy, but I can't. 

Additional clarification:



I did not mean to imply that the whole story of a game or animation  revolve around the fact that the characters are furs, I only meant it  would be a predominate _aspect_ of the primary character(s). 

It indeed appears my meaning behind "furry centered" isn't the same as other peoples, so please let me clarify. 
To me, furry is VERY superficial. Want an example? Look at the following images of vivisection_bob's comic Cheap Thrills.
One is the normal comic, the other the characters are human. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4120280/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4120313/
Does the one of humans make the story different? It could IF Speciesism  were involved, otherwise no, the comic will be good either way. That  being said, making all the characters furry doesn't EXCLUSIVELY mean that  it's only for furs, but having them anthros makes it "furry." 

To me, being "furry centered" only means that the MAJORITY of the characters are furs (not exclusivly.) 
IF YOU WANT TO BE TECHNICAL, call them Anthros.

Also, the person making an animated series/ game would I'm sure give information on what they're going to make before requesting support for it. I doubt any are going to make any "orgy filled animation" unless thats specifically what you offer to support.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 30, 2010)

What we need is a decent animated series with trained and professional voice actors and actresses and also have it have sex and violence and show it on "like" HBO or a similar channel that will show animated series. Hell I would love to see a Bloody Roar animated series if they ever did it right and didn't fuck it up beyond all reason. It has humans and furrys, and yes I know they're not really technically furries but they're damn close.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not gonna support a furry animated series or video game just because it panders to furries.  If it can't hold itself up without propping itself on a "lol I am furry" crutch, fuck that shit.

Also, I'll be perfectly honest - that poll is woefully lacking in options on some questions.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 30, 2010)

Based on how it's described, no.

Fuck no, it would be the worst thing ever.

EDIT: I refuse to participate in this.


----------



## Conker (Aug 30, 2010)

Wildroo said:


> A furry centered video game, or a furry centered animated series: which would you be willing to help fund?


 Neither. I'd gladly watch, but a project like this wouldn't see a cent of my Jewgold.

:V


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

no...just no I wouldnt support it cause in truth, its a horrible idea
also "One sided Poll is ONE SIDED"


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2010)

If you made a furry video game in order to be successful, it'd have mainly focus on forge tools, multiplayer, highly editable maps and be highly moddable.  The single player would need to have a co-op mode and have high replay value, it doesn't even need to be long though.  Also multiplatform.
Personally I would support a game like I said, not because it is furry, but because very few games have gotten close to this level of perfection.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 30, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I'm not gonna support a furry animated series or video game just because it panders to furries. If it can't hold itself up without propping itself on a "lol I am furry" crutch, fuck that shit.
> 
> Also, I'll be perfectly honest - that poll is woefully lacking in options on some questions.


 
Question: Why are you posting in a furry forum if you're not on board with an animated series or video game that caters to furries?

You realize you're an oxymoron right?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Question: Why are you posting in a furry forum if you're not on board with an animated series or video game that caters to furries?
> 
> You realize you're an oxymoron right?


 You have got a lot to learn.


----------



## Conker (Aug 30, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Question: Why are you posting in a furry forum if you're not on board with an animated series or video game that caters to furries?
> 
> You realize you're an oxymoron right?


 Someone has to bring a semblance of sanity to this shithole?

Tha'd be my guess :V


----------



## Xenke (Aug 30, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Question: Why are you posting in a furry forum if you're not on board with an animated series or video game that caters to furries?
> 
> You realize you're an oxymoron right?


 
You're such a furfag. His point is completely valid for anything crutched with a niche.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Question: Why are you posting in a furry forum if you're not on board with an animated series or video game that caters to furries?
> 
> You realize you're an oxymoron right?


 I'm sorry, you must be a newfag
Welcome to FAF, the place where the bit more sane furs reside in this fandom.
just cause we be furries doesnt mean we HAVE to agree or be for an idea catering to furs.

and the very fact the idea is horrible


----------



## Tycho (Aug 30, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Question: Why are you posting in a furry forum if you're not on board with an animated series or video game that caters to furries?
> 
> You realize you're an oxymoron right?


 






Sometimes this place is worth the pain.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2010)

The main problem with the game idea is if the person marketed the video game to just furries they wouldn't sell as many copies as they could if they marketed for everyone.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 30, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm sorry, you must be a newfag
> Welcome to FAF, the place where the bit more sane furs reside in this fandom.
> just cause we be furries doesnt mean we HAVE to agree or be for an idea catering to furs.
> 
> and the very fact the idea is horrible



Not if "WE" made it. If the rest of the fandom got a hold of it and some of the really fucking weirdos managed to get their two cents in, it would turn out horrible. But, thats why we would need to get a sane fur with a head on his shoulders to direct the ongoings.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Not if "WE" made it. If the rest of the fandom got a hold of it and some of the really fucking weirdos managed to get their two cents in, it would turn out horrible. But, thats why we would need to get a sane fur with a head on his shoulders to direct the ongoings.


 It's a niche game, if whoever made the video game was a furry they'd get far more people to play if they marketed it to everyone.  It's business dynamics okay?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 30, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> sane fur


 
Does not compute.

Furs don't have good ideas, if they did they wouldn't be a furry.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 30, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Not if "WE" made it. If the rest of the fandom got a hold of it and some of the really fucking weirdos managed to get their two cents in, it would turn out horrible. But, thats why we would need to get a sane fur with a head on his shoulders to direct the ongoings.


 
I get the distinct impression that you wouldn't know a sane fur if they walked up, introduced themselves, gave you their business card and shook your sweaty little hand.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Does not compute.
> 
> Furs don't have good ideas, if they did they wouldn't be a furry.


 I was sane before I became a furry and belly flopped into the fandom against my will, does that count? :V


CannonFodder said:


> If you made a furry video game in order to  be successful, it'd have mainly focus on forge tools, multiplayer,  highly editable maps and be highly moddable.  The single player would  need to have a co-op mode and have high replay value, it doesn't even  need to be long though.  Also multiplatform.
> Personally I would  support a game like I said, not because it is furry, but because very  few games have gotten close to this level of perfection.


 I still think my earlier statement would be a good idea on how to market it still.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Not if "WE" made it. If the rest of the fandom got a hold of it and some of the really fucking weirdos managed to get their two cents in, it would turn out horrible. But, thats why we would need to get a sane fur with a head on his shoulders to direct the ongoings.


 I'm sorry again
"ITS A HORRIBLE IDEA"
you dont EVER do things for just a niche group, specially the furry fandom as we DONT GET ALONG
so marketing anything towards us, you would piss off even furries too
so again
"Its a horrible idea"
cause its never a good idea to market to a niche group, specially ours that constantly fight one another.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I was sane before I became a furry and belly flopped into the fandom against my will, does that count? :V


 
If you were sane you would have left. :V


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The main problem with the game idea is if the person marketed the video game to just furries they wouldn't sell as many copies as they could if they marketed for everyone.



And I agree. But then how did Star Fox become so popular? It wasn't geared towards just furries, and it was a sensational hit. It might have just been because of the shoot'em up space and air battles but hey, their furries regardless. Rachet and Clank, Rachet is a furry, now was the game series geared towards furries only? No, it wasn't it was because it had awesome game play. You guys aren't looking at the big picture, you're looking at the eye of the needle here a game should never be concieved just for the pleasure of a small fandom, but there are ways around it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2010)

Xenke said:


> If you were sane you would have left. :V


 Somebody get lassie! I'm trapped in this fandom and can't get out :V


Crysix Fousen said:


> its never a good idea to market to a niche group


 Thread summarized into a single sentence.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> And I agree. But then how did Star Fox become so popular? It wasn't geared towards just furries, and it was a sensational hit. It might have just been because of the shoot'em up space and air battles but hey, their furries regardless. Rachet and Clank, Rachet is a furry, now was the game series geared towards furries only? No, it wasn't it was because it had awesome game play. You guys aren't looking at the big picture, you're looking at the eye of the needle here a game should never be concieved just for the pleasure of a small fandom, but there are ways around it.


 Anthro is the character, furry is the fan of the anthros.
Starfox was popular because it was the first of it's kind on the platform.
Ratchet and Clank is popular because of how good of a game it is.
*edit*
Fuck, double posted didn't mean to this time.


----------



## Conker (Aug 30, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> And I agree. But then how did Star Fox become so popular? It wasn't geared towards just furries, and it was a sensational hit. It might have just been because of the shoot'em up space and air battles but hey, their furries regardless. Rachet and Clank, Rachet is a furry, now was the game series geared towards furries only? No, it wasn't it was because it had awesome game play. You guys aren't looking at the big picture, you're looking at the eye of the needle here a game should never be concieved just for the pleasure of a small fandom, but there are ways around it.


 Furry is the person in the fandom, the term you are looking for is "anthro" 

Starfox and Ratchet are not furries. They are just anthro characters used in games with awesome gameplay.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> And I agree. But then how did Star Fox become so popular? It wasn't geared towards just furries, and it was a sensational hit. It might have just been because of the shoot'em up space and air battles but hey, their furries regardless. Rachet and Clank, Rachet is a furry, now was the game series geared towards furries only? No, it wasn't it was because it had awesome game play. You guys aren't looking at the big picture, you're looking at the eye of the needle here a game should never be concieved just for the pleasure of a small fandom, but there are ways around it.


 can I say idiot fur is idiot
Starfox wasnt geared towards Furs
nor any other game with ANTHRO characters
what this person is doing is a game or show geared TOWARDS furs ONLY


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 30, 2010)

Okay, I am corrected, but my point still stands. You're throwing out an idea over a technicality. We need more games with "anthros" in them. If the OP is talking about just straight up the people who love anthros, then no I don't agree it would be a good game/animated series. That would be like basing a game off of Trekkies.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Okay, I am corrected, but my point still stands. You're throwing out an idea over a technicality. We need more games with "anthros" in them. If the OP is talking about just straight up the people who love anthros, then no I don't agree it would be a good game/animated series. That would be like basing a game off of Trekkies.


 Technicalities are often good reasons to throw out ideas


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 30, 2010)

Nein, nej and fucking no. 

It would just be filled with Mary Sue & Marty Stu's, horrible plots, mixed fetishes and other unspeakable horrors. Also, watching or playing said series will most likely give the reader/player permanent brain damage.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't fucking get this thread. Furries are fans of anthropomorphic animals, and anthropomorphic animals in cartoons (or "animated series" if you want to be picky), video games, and anything has existed for fucking ages. This thread is completely unnecessary.



Xenke said:


> Does not compute.
> 
> Furs don't have good ideas, if they did they wouldn't be a furry.


 And then there's this.


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 30, 2010)

There already is an furry tv series, it was called (Don't Eat The Neighbours)


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 30, 2010)

Only if it were good.


----------



## Wildroo (Aug 30, 2010)

First off I would like to say that, IMHO, the following games are furry OR have high furry gameplay, EVEN IF THEY'RE NOT BY THE MAKERS.

Conker's Bad Fur Day
Star Fox
Bloody Roar
Wow: Worgen and Tauren species
Ratchet & Clank: Hero character
Crash Bandicoot


=======================================



Maraxk Montale said:


> What we need is a decent animated series with trained and professional voice actors and actresses and also have it have sex and violence...



Problem is "trained and professional voice actors and actresses" want allot of money. Shoestring budget companies make do with what they can get. 
Also sex in an animated series should NEVER be the main plot OR the highlight of an animated series. The focus should be the storytelling. 

===========================================



Tycho said:


> I'm not gonna support a furry animated series or video game just because it panders to furries. If it can't hold itself up without propping itself on a "lol I am furry" crutch, fuck that shit.
> 
> Also, I'll be perfectly honest - that poll is woefully lacking in options on some questions.



The poll may be lacking on purpose: It is OVERLY SIMPLIFIED for a reason. I could ask 50 questions, but AS OF NOW I only need GENERIC, generalized information. Nobody is making them right now, I was only posing simple questions for simple answers. 



I did not mean to imply that the whole story of a game or animation revolve around the fact that the characters are furs, I only meant it would be a predominate _aspect_ of the primary character(s). 

It indeed appears my meaning behind "furry centered" isn't the same as other peoples, so please let me clarify. 
To me, furry is VERY superficial. Want an example? Look at the following images of vivisection_bob's comic Cheap Thrills.
One is the normal comic, the other the characters are human. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4120280/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4120313/
Does the one of humans make the story different? It could IF Speciesism were involved, otherwise no, the comic will be good either way. That being said, making all the characters furry doesn't EXCLUSIVLY mean that it's only for furs, but having them anthros makes it "furry." 

To me, being "furry centered" only means that the MAJORITY of the characters are furs (not exclusivly.) 
IF YOU WANT TO BE TECHNICAL, call them Anthros. Either way, throw on fur and if you want (though not required) a bit of a feral attitute, and you've got a fur/ anthro. 

AGAIN, IF YOU WANT TO BE TECHINCAL, HERE'S A DEFINATION OF FURRY FROM DICTIONARY.COM


> furry
> 1670s, from fur + -y (2). As a noun, in reference to anthropomorphic animal characters with human personalities, by 1996. Related: Furriness .



This topic isn't meant to argue weather furry is or is not the same as Anthro.
======================================



Xenke said:


> Based on how it's described, no.
> 
> Fuck no, it would be the worst thing ever.
> 
> EDIT: I refuse to participate in this.



Free world, you don't have to do it if you don't want to. 

Also, you know nothing about what someone who would want to make them would put in them; saying that its a bad idea outright is like saying you won't see a movie that has furries in it. (Better never watch Looney Tunes or anything by Pixar! Heck, Star Wars has a furry character in it!)

============================================




CannonFodder said:


> The main problem with the game idea is if the person marketed the video game to just furries they wouldn't sell as many copies as they could if they marketed for everyone.
> ...
> It's a niche game, if whoever made the video game was a furry they'd get far more people to play if they marketed it to everyone. It's business dynamics okay?



I agree, but like in the upcomming WOW expansion with Worgens, having something where the main characters are furs doesn't mean non-furs won't play it. 
Bugs Bunny is furry, and everyone likes him and the other Looney Tunes. 
Furry can be a primary aspect of the main character(s) and still appeal to everyone. 

Again, I didn't mean to imply the whole point to a game or animation is just being a fur.

===========================================



Maraxk Montale said:


> Not if "WE" made it. If the rest of the fandom got a hold of it and some of the really fucking weirdos managed to get their two cents in, it would turn out horrible. But, thats why we would need to get a sane fur with a head on his shoulders to direct the ongoings.



Agreed.

============================================



Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm sorry again
> "ITS A HORRIBLE IDEA"
> you dont EVER do things for just a niche group, specially the furry fandom as we DONT GET ALONG
> so marketing anything towards us, you would piss off even furries too
> ...





CannonFodder said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Crysix Fousen  View Post
> -- its never a good idea to market to a niche group
> 
> Thread summarized into a single sentence.



I guess FURCADIA is just my imagination (or aren't they the longest running MMO?) 

============================================




Maraxk Montale said:


> You guys aren't looking at the big picture, you're looking at the eye of the needle here a game should never be concieved just for the pleasure of a small fandom, but there are ways around it.





Maraxk Montale said:


> Okay, I am corrected, but my point still stands. You're throwing out an idea over a technicality. We need more games with "anthros" in them. If the OP is talking about just straight up the people who love anthros, then no I don't agree it would be a good game/animated series. That would be like basing a game off of Trekkies.




Agreed!


============================================


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

Wildroo said:


> I guess FURCADIA is just my imagination (or aren't they the longest running MMO?)


 do note only around a small percentage of furs use Furc with many more leaving their accounts
and oh at least 4 MMOs are out living them too
and please dont you dare fucking mention those games and claiming them under furry ya nut
may Rare and all those companies have to wash themselves again cause of you


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 30, 2010)

The only "furry" animated series I'd support is the return of Swat Kats.  :{


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> The only "furry" animated series I'd support is the return of Swat Kats.  :{


 think of it this way, if it came back, it would be made in a horrible way, cartoons are horrible this day and age now


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Aug 30, 2010)

Honestly, I don't think I would, If it's only targeted to furries then most likely it will be a fail, For games to be successful it must be targeted to MAJORITY!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 30, 2010)

If the game/animation were to be made by furries, then there would be endless orgy scenes with tons of genetalia.
So, no.

I wouldn't mind it so much if they just had anthro characters with a good interesting storyline that doesn't revolve around the fagdom.
For games; there's Starfox
For animation; I dunno.


----------



## Wildroo (Aug 30, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> do note only around a small percentage of furs use Furc with many more leaving their accounts



But they are an example of a SUCCESSFUL company that _caters _to the furry community. They themself say the game isn't exclusively furry, and I didn't mean that any game should be, but having a game where the characters are predominantly anthropomorphic doesn't mean it's automatic failure.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 30, 2010)

Wildroo, what I want to know is WHY you want an anthro-cented animated series or video game so badly you make a thread about it, when there already are hundreds of them out there. I mean it, hundreds. This thread is fucking useless.


----------



## Willow (Aug 30, 2010)

Wait, don't we already have a lot of those already?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2010)

Wildroo said:


> I guess FURCADIA is just my imagination (or aren't they the longest running MMO?)


 Furcadia is terrible.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Furcadia is terrible.


 Wise words of the ages.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

Wildroo said:


> But they are an example of a SUCCESSFUL company that _caters _to the furry community. They themself say the game isn't exclusively furry, and I didn't mean that any game should be, but having a game where the characters are predominantly anthropomorphic doesn't mean it's automatic failure.


 they arent very successful as every year Secondlife is taking their furs away :V


----------



## Wildroo (Aug 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Wildroo, what I want to know is WHY you want an anthro-cented animated series or video game so badly you make a thread about it, when there already are hundreds of them out there. I mean it, hundreds. This thread is fucking useless.




IF you look at the poll you might realize the point is to see if people in fandom would support a fellow fur in producing said content. The poll wasn't about what is already out there, but what we, as a community, could produce, entirly on our own. Made by furs, funded by furs. 
The question about games was to see what kind of games people like in the event a fur became capable of producing one. 




CannonFodder said:


> Furcadia is terrible.





Crysix Fousen said:


> they arent very successful as every year Secondlife is taking their furs away :V



And perhaps thats also the point of this thread: what if someone in the fandom were able to make something better the SL?
OR a different game thats just as awesome?


----------



## Willow (Aug 30, 2010)

Seriously, what is this?



Wildroo said:


> And perhaps thats also the point of this thread: what if someone in the fandom were able to make something better the SL?
> OR a different game thats just as awesome?


 I'm pretty sure there are games that are way better than SL already.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2010)

Wildroo said:


> And perhaps thats also the point of this thread: what if someone in the fandom were able to make something better the SL?
> OR a different game thats just as awesome?


 It'd have to have a godlike forge tool for users and online multiplayer mode.


----------



## Wildroo (Aug 30, 2010)

Willow said:


> Seriously, what is this?
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are games that are way better than SL already.


 
Yes but you're missing the point: none of them are made by furs. 
This thread was started to see if furs would fund games and animations made by fellow furs.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

Wildroo said:


> IF you look at the poll you might realize the point is to see if people in fandom would support a fellow fur in producing said content. The poll wasn't about what is already out there, but what we, as a community, could produce, entirly on our own. Made by furs, funded by furs.
> The question about games was to see what kind of games people like in the event a fur became capable of producing one.
> 
> 
> ...


 then you dont get my example
furs are fucking picky, or like dumb animals give them something shiny and they flock to it till the next shiny thing.
DOESNT MATTER if it was made by a fur or a regular person. 
the folks at Earth Eternal are now fucking stuck CONSTANTLY saying the game isnt meant for furs, while furs being idiots as they always are, constantly say "it is".
thats right, the folks who made Earth Eternal are now pissed that the game is coming off as being for furs.


Willow said:


> I'm pretty sure there are games that are way better than SL already.


 its called Blue Mars...good thing furs havent discover it yet


----------



## Willow (Aug 30, 2010)

Wildroo said:


> Yes but you're missing the point: none of them are made by furs.
> This thread was started to see if furs would fund games and animations made by fellow furs.


 Why is a ANTHRO game made by a furry so much better than someone who's not a furry making an anthro game?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2010)

Wildroo said:


> Yes but you're missing the point: none of them are made by furs.
> This thread was started to see if furs would fund games and animations made by fellow furs.


 Dude listen I'm actually trying to help you, if you focus on the multiplayer have every tool from garry's mod, halo reach's forge world, sackboy and secondlife then that'd be a very good idea.


Crysix Fousen said:


> its called Blue Mars...good thing furs havent discover it yet


 MWUAHAHA :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> MWUAHAHA :V


 only saving grace is

a good 90% of furfags computers probably cant handle Blue Mars as its using the CRYSIS engine
while a good 40% cant use SL


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 30, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> only saving grace is
> 
> a good 90% of furfags computers probably cant handle Blue Mars as its using the CRYSIS engine
> while a good 40% cant use SL


 Gaming PC's ftw.


----------



## Wildroo (Aug 30, 2010)

Willow said:


> Why is a ANTHRO game made by a furry so much better than someone who's not a furry making an anthro game?



It... isn't about whats better, ony about seeing if we can get the community producing things (besides porn.)




CannonFodder said:


> Dude listen I'm actually trying to help you, if you focus on the multiplayer have every tool from garry's mod, halo reach's forge world, sackboy and secondlife then that'd be a very good idea.



i'm not arguing with you... though for a small startup, I think that much might take more then two years. 
(No, I didn't miss the irony. ;p )


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

Wildroo said:


> It... isn't about whats better, ony about seeing if we can get the community producing things (besides porn.)


 we are making fursuits, Clean art, one group is doing their own show/miniseries with voice actors being furs, there are furs who have created games (go check in Three Frags Left, its an iphone game)
so yea furs can make things other than porn...but it seems you never got the memo of us already doing other things.
But what Cannon said is true, Whats the difference of Furs doing something over a bunch of regular folks other than your belief all we do is porn when we dont.


----------



## Wildroo (Aug 30, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> we are making [things] there are furs who have created games (go check in Three Frags Left, its an iphone game)


 
but Crysix, porn is the #1 furry export! Why, where would we be without our porn?
(In case you're _still _missing it, I wasn't serious about the porn comment. )

I know the community is making many great things, but two that we're not making are games and animations (I only know of one true, worthwhile animation done by a fur thats more then 5 minutes.)
As far as "Three Frags Left" goes, by all means please post a link! I've never heard of it and a game by that name didn't come up on Google or in iTunes.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 30, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> think of it this way, if it came back, it would be made in a horrible way, cartoons are horrible this day and age now


 
Don't crush my hopes, you.  :'c


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

Wildroo said:


> I know the community is making many great things, but two that we're not making are games and animations (I only know of one true, worthwhile animation done by a fur thats more then 5 minutes.)
> As far as "Three Frags Left" goes, by all means please post a link! I've never heard of it and a game by that name didn't come up on Google or in iTunes.


 http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...game-made-by-a-furry...-OMFG-Free-promo-codes
and the group that is doing the whole show idea the is hoping not 5 mins shows but full time (ranging between 22-27Mins) shows


----------



## Shouden (Aug 30, 2010)

support it? I want to make one.  It'd be coolnessities, man. Anyways, yeah, a furry animated series or video game would be cool. I think there's been a few.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Don't crush my hopes, you.  :'c


 just build a time machine go back in time to save Swat Cats and Sonic SatAm from dying by showing the horrible future of what happen when those shows were canceled


Shouden said:


> support it? I want to make one.  It'd be  coolnessities, man. Anyways, yeah, a furry animated series or video game  would be cool. I think there's been a few.


 anthro yes, furry no as furry is more defined to the person who likes anthros


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 30, 2010)

Depends on what the final outcome would be.

Having furries/anthro in a game or series will not make it good just for that reason.
Depends what it would be all about, features, control, type of game, etc.

There have been game  and shows out with Anthro based characters. Some good and bad.
Just depends on the end result.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> anthro yes, furry no as furry is more defined to the person who likes anthros


 There are animators that work on cartoon shows that are furries, but I highly doubt they come up with the show.


Wildroo said:


> i'm not arguing with you... though for a small startup, I think that much might take more then two years.
> (No, I didn't miss the irony. ;p )


 Try getting a small team together, break it down into parts with each person having specific tasks laid out and the person often sends you the beta of what they are working on that way if they leave you'll have a half complete item done and you can get a new guy to start working on it. Have them send you a copy like twice a week that way if they leave your team won't be set back by more than a couple days.  If you all aren't getting paid then have a team of ten people, one guy would work on making weapons, another would work on character designs etc.


----------



## Deedia (Aug 30, 2010)

There are a lot cartoons with human like animal creatures: Loony Toons, Disney, Scooby Doo, Buck O'Hare, TMHT, Dinosaurs(Sinclairs)
And computer games: Sonic, Star Fox, Inherit the Earth, Brutal, Crash Bandicoat.
and many many more
don't need support another


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

Deedia said:


> There are a lot cartoons with human like animal creatures: Loony Toons, Disney, Scooby Doo, Buck O'Hare, TMHT, Dinosaurs(Sinclairs)
> And computer games: Sonic, Star Fox, Inherit the Earth, Brutal, Crash Bandicoat.
> and many many more
> don't need support another


 we are still wondering how a Team of Furs make any difference than a regular team


----------



## Shouden (Aug 30, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> just build a time machine go back in time to save Swat Cats and Sonic SatAm from dying by showing the horrible future of what happen when those shows were canceled
> 
> anthro yes, furry no as furry is more defined to the person who likes anthros



So...you want like a TV show where there's a bunch of humans dressed in fursuits all the time? Wouldn't that be a little weird. Or do you want the person who created said TV show/game to be a furry? 'Cause I'm sure that's been done before, too.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

Shouden said:


> So...you want like a TV show where there's a bunch of humans dressed in fursuits all the time? Wouldn't that be a little weird. Or do you want the person who created said TV show/game to be a furry? 'Cause I'm sure that's been done before, too.


 neither really, as again, what is the difference of a full team of furs over regular folks as if there was a furry doing a show...they were not bringing in their hobby into their work


----------



## Deedia (Aug 30, 2010)

Shouden said:


> So...you want like a TV show where there's a bunch of humans dressed in fursuits all the time? Wouldn't that be a little weird. Or do you want the person who created said TV show/game to be a furry? 'Cause I'm sure that's been done before, too.


 Like this?


----------



## Shouden (Aug 30, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> neither really, as again, what is the difference of a full team of furs over regular folks as if there was a furry doing a show...they were not bringing in their hobby into their work



Then I'm confused as to what exactly you want. I'm writing a story series that has anthros and humans living together in the same world, but still...I mean if you don't want a bunch of anthros nor a bunch of people dressed in fursuits nor the guys making it as furries, then what else is there?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2010)

If it's good I'll support it

But it's destined to fail miserably


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

Shouden said:


> Then I'm confused as to what exactly you want. I'm writing a story series that has anthros and humans living together in the same world, but still...I mean if you don't want a bunch of anthros nor a bunch of people dressed in fursuits nor the guys making it as furries, then what else is there?


 I'm sorry you asking the wrong person who still rather watch regular shows
I'm asking still
"How is a show DONE by a team of furs different than regular folks" as thats what OP is doing, games/show made by a team of furs


----------



## Wildroo (Aug 30, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...game-made-by-a-furry...-OMFG-Free-promo-codes
> and the group that is doing the whole show idea the is hoping not 5 mins shows but full time (ranging between 22-27Mins) shows



I forgot about that game; I was thinking about more elaborate, but thank you for proving me wrong: one fur has produced a game. Know any more? (I'm not being a smart ass with that comment, I'd really love to see more games furs have produced!)

Wouldn't it be grand if that show were able to get support from the community so they could do it full time and produce those longer shows? OR the other person get funding to produce more games? 
That is all this thread was supposed to be about; seeing if people would support things like those.





Shouden said:


> support it? I want to make one.  It'd be coolnessities, man. Anyways, yeah, a furry animated series or video game would be cool. I think there's been a few.



Awesome!
Do you have a site with your artwork on it, or do you have a game planned out?





Stargazer Bleu said:


> Depends on what the final outcome would be.
> 
> Having furries/anthro in a game or series will not make it good just for that reason.



Agreed. 

Knowing the direction a game is heading would you fund it in progress before actually being able to play it?





Crysix Fousen said:


> we are still wondering how a Team of Furs make any difference than a regular team


You're starting to make my head hurt here; that is NOT THE POINT of the thread. 

I'll make it even more simple, narrow it all down to this one question to make it easy to understand the ENTIRITY of the post. 

"WOULD YOU HELP FUND A GAME OR ANIMATION MADE BY A FUR?"


...

I never said it was different, I never said being furry would automatically make it better, only that if a fur tried and you like the idea, would you be willing to financially support it?


And here someone said I had too few questions in that poll!


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2010)

Wildroo said:


> I forgot about that game; I was thinking about more elaborate, but thank you for proving me wrong: one fur has produced a game. Know any more? (I'm not being a smart ass with that comment, I'd really love to see more games furs have produced!)
> 
> Wouldn't it be grand if that show were able to get support from the community so they could do it full time and produce those longer shows? OR the other person get funding to produce more games?
> That is all this thread was supposed to be about; seeing if people would support things like those.
> ...


 then slight change of my question: What is the difference of me funding a furry for a game/show over a normal person. Now excuse me while I bug the only fur I know who is doing VO for a book
and theres several more games in the underground made by furs


----------



## Kreevox (Aug 30, 2010)

its happened already, it's called sly cooper and arguably starfox


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> its happened already, it's called sly cooper and arguably starfox


 
I will end you.


----------



## Conker (Aug 30, 2010)

Wildroo said:


> First off I would like to say that, IMHO, the following games are furry OR have high furry gameplay, EVEN IF THEY'RE NOT BY THE MAKERS.
> 
> Conker's Bad Fur Day


 Don't group the best game on the N64 with furfag trash.

It's only furry if the creators say it's furry, because nobody sane would want to be grouped with this fandom filled with morons and manchildren. 

So no, all of your examples are wrong and you should feel bad.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 30, 2010)

Deedia said:


> Like this?


 
You... are a horrible, horrible person!


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 30, 2010)

Why are so many questions centered around money :/

I'd love to see one and I would support any kind of production or the like.  Just not a huge stickler for donating money for the process.


----------



## Kreevox (Aug 30, 2010)

Molly said:


> I will end you.


 
How can one end that which has never began?


----------



## Shouden (Aug 30, 2010)

Wildroo said:


> Awesome!
> Do you have a site with your artwork on it, or do you have a game planned out?


 
Oh, I'm not an artists, just a writer, but I still would love to write/direct a furry anime show or a game. I think a furry game could be intresting 'cause you could include some more animalian senses and things.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> How can one end that which has never began?


 
"How can we kill that which has no life?"


----------



## Kreevox (Aug 30, 2010)

Molly said:


> "How can we kill that which has no life?"


 
I love that episode of South Park, even tho everything they said about in-game controls and what-not were completely wrong.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> I love that episode of South Park, even tho everything they said about in-game controls and what-not were completely wrong.


 
I didn't play WoW long enough to notice the inconsistencies.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll just say this:

Furry version of Lucky Star, anyone?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2010)

shatteredinsides said:


> I'll just say this:
> 
> Furry version of Lucky Star, anyone?


 
I hated Lucky Star (but loved Konata)

A furry version...that was like when they were playing the "What animal are you game" and Konata was a fox i think and Kagami was like a bunny and-


WHAT AM I SAYING WHY DO I REMEMBER THIS


----------



## Asswings (Aug 30, 2010)

shatteredinsides said:


> I'll just say this:
> 
> Furry version of Lucky Star, anyone?



Quit being a weeaboo.
Like right now.

I already hate you.


----------



## Willow (Aug 30, 2010)

shatteredinsides said:


> I'll just say this:
> 
> Furry version of Lucky Star, anyone?


I think part of me just died


----------



## Conker (Aug 30, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Quit being a weeaboo.
> Like right now.
> 
> I already hate you.


 As much as I like Lucky Star,

[THIS]

Why is it every time I see something I like associated with the furry fandom, I get pissed off?


----------



## Willow (Aug 30, 2010)

Conker said:


> As much as I like Lucky Star,
> 
> [THIS]
> 
> Why is it every time I see something I like associated with the furry fandom, I get pissed off?


 Because furries try to combine things that don't go together?


----------



## Shouden (Aug 30, 2010)

Willow said:


> Because furries try to combine things that don't go together?



yeah, it happens. I don't think a furry versioon of anything currently on TV would work. If a furry program were to be created, it would have to be a more original idea.


----------



## Conker (Aug 30, 2010)

Willow said:


> Because furries try to combine things that don't go together?


 Yeah. Like humans and animals


----------



## Fay V (Aug 30, 2010)

I know a lot of people like to go "that's not furry it's anthro" with games and shows that already do focus on such things, but my honest question is, what's the difference? 
Does the maker have to be a notable furry? Does it need porn? Does it need furry specific lingo?
I'm just wondering because in general to exist movies, games, and shows need a good chunk of audience and need to appeal to a general crowd (just look at good shows that fox canceled because they only applied to a niche crowd) so a show that appeals only to furries is not a big enough niche. 

If an anthro show is good enough then TMNT dude.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2010)

Willow said:


> Because furries try to combine things that don't go together?


 
Ahem. Wolpertinger?


----------



## Willow (Aug 30, 2010)

I guess combining isn't the right word. 

How about because furries like to make furry versions of everything. I guess. Whatever.


----------



## Conker (Aug 30, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I know a lot of people like to go "that's not furry it's anthro" with games and shows that already do focus on such things, but my honest question is, what's the difference?
> Does the maker have to be a notable furry? Does it need porn? Does it need furry specific lingo?
> I'm just wondering because in general to exist movies, games, and shows need a good chunk of audience and need to appeal to a general crowd (just look at good shows that fox canceled because they only applied to a niche crowd) so a show that appeals only to furries is not a big enough niche.
> 
> If an anthro show is good enough then TMNT dude.


Furry refers to the fandom, which as you konw, is quite a fucked up bunch of people. I mean take a look at this forum! Not to mention all the dog rapists and pedobear wannabees. 

Having your show associated with the furry fandom isn't a good thing. It's filled with...well fucking furries. 

If a furry makes it for the furry fandom, fine. He knows what he's getting himself into. But calling Star Fox furry is just a "slap in the face" to the creators of Star Fox.


----------



## paxil rose (Aug 30, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I know a lot of people like to go "that's not furry it's anthro" with games and shows that already do focus on such things, but my honest question is, what's the difference?
> Does the maker have to be a notable furry? Does it need porn? Does it need furry specific lingo?
> I'm just wondering because in general to exist movies, games, and shows need a good chunk of audience and need to appeal to a general crowd (just look at good shows that fox canceled because they only applied to a niche crowd) so a show that appeals only to furries is not a big enough niche.
> 
> If an anthro show is good enough then TMNT dude.



"Anthro" = Manimals (more specifically anything human like)

Furry = the cult of obsession in regards to them, i.e. the pet name said cult has assigned to animal people

"Furry" more or less boils down to whether or not the product was catered specifically to them.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

bad idea is still a bad idea, and my question was never answered on why should i donate money to a furry to do something that is catering to the furry fandom which is a horrible idea.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 31, 2010)

I've got a 3/4 finished anthro video game that's probably never going to get finished because no one wanted to donate either art or money.  Did find a nice guy who donated some programming though.  This hasn't been my only experience with how difficult it is to get people to donate anything to a game, animation, or comic project.  I think that for the most part it's just human nature to not want to give something for nothing.

The other problem is you can never get half a dozen creative people to agree on what they want to create.  Everyone will have a different idea and be repulsed by some of the other people's ideas.  I could pitch you 6 concepts for anthro animated series or video games or manga, but of a group of 10 random furries, probably at most 3 would like each idea.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I've got a 3/4 finished anthro video game that's probably never going to get finished because no one wanted to donate either art or money.  Did find a nice guy who donated some programming though.  This hasn't been my only experience with how difficult it is to get people to donate anything to a game, animation, or comic project.  I think that for the most part it's just human nature to not want to give something for nothing.



You see, with a real video game, people would much rather 'invest'. People like this because there's a chance of a return in their investment with interest.

But you see, even if you were letting people 'invest', no one would, since the project would probably never get finished, and even if it did there would be no profit so people wouldn't see the fruits of their investments.

Also, people don't usually like funding other people's hobby, even if they do share it.



> The other problem is you can never get half a dozen creative people to agree on what they want to create.  Everyone will have a different idea and be repulsed by some of the other people's ideas.  I could pitch you 6 concepts for anthro animated series or video games or manga, but of a group of 10 random furries, probably at most 3 would like each idea.


 
That's why you have someone in charge, guiding the project, instead of trying to work it like a democracy.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 31, 2010)

Xenke said:


> You see, with a real video game, people would much rather 'invest'. People like this because there's a chance of a return in their investment with interest.
> 
> But you see, even if you were letting people 'invest', no one would, since the project would probably never get finished, and even if it did there would be no profit so people wouldn't see the fruits of their investments.
> 
> ...


Theoretically yes people would have more motivation to invest in a commercial project where they had a chance of eventually making a profit.  But in actuality I don't think anyone takes the possibility of earning a profit on a game or other entertainment seriously enough to invest when it's still in the concept phase, which is when the money is needed to start producing it.

As for having someone in charge, that's not the problem.  There's usually someone who wants to be in charge.  The problem is once the concept for the project is established, all the people who don't particularly like that concept leave (because they aren't being paid there's no reason for them to work on a concept they don't totally love).  Creative people usually hate to compromise, it goes against the same instincts that motivate them to create their own art despite the fact that there's already lots of other people's art in the world.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

I think thats why things done by furs or a large group looking for assistance tend to not live very long. Folks dont donate constantly unless they get something out of it, you rarely get those that want to help just cause. Lets use a common thing on the main site:

"Artist A is in a Financial bind, thus ask for donations. In return for those donations, each person gets art/doodle/sketch

Artist B is in a Financial bind, also ask for donations, unlike artist A they don't offer an incentive and receives much less donations than artist A."

Some of us would donate, but the problem is that most of us wont cause we dont want to give our money to something that benefit us in some way. Now let us continue on that example I used:

Artist A is unable to give everyone who donated their incentive thus many feel that their money went into nothing
Artist B is still floundering but was able to give an incentive to those that did donate.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

^Sunandshadow, you could bring in new people to help finish it.  Seeing as how it's 3/4 of the way finished if you did this it could still be completed.


Shouden said:


> yeah, it happens. I don't think a furry versioon of anything currently on TV would work. If a furry program were to be created, it would have to be a more original idea.


 Actually a fursuit 90's style tv show where the plot has a moral lesson for it could work, barely.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ^Sunandshadow, you could bring in new people to help finish it.  Seeing as how it's 3/4 of the way finished if you did this it could still be completed.
> 
> Actually a fursuit 90's style tv show where the plot has a moral lesson for it could work, barely.


 And the moral of the story is: "keep those crazy suicidal furs away from stairs" :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

Shouden said:


> yeah, it happens. I don't think a furry versioon of anything currently on TV would work. If a furry program were to be created, it would have to be a more original idea.


 Win!
I was thinking more along the lines of powers rangers in the 90's before it got over the top violent.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ^Sunandshadow, you could bring in new people to help finish it.  Seeing as how it's 3/4 of the way finished if you did this it could still be completed.


 I would like to do that.  One vector artist working for about a month could finish it, especially since if someone else was working on it it would motivate me to personally put some more work into it.  But I put up ads in 3 different art forums and didn't find any vector artists interested in working on it.  It specifically has to be a vector artist because the existing art assets are all vector, as is the paperdoll system which combines the various body parts to make the anthro characters.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I would like to do that.  One vector artist working for about a month could finish it, especially since if someone else was working on it it would motivate me to personally put some more work into it.  But I put up ads in 3 different art forums and didn't find any vector artists interested in working on it.  It specifically has to be a vector artist because the existing art assets are all vector, as is the paperdoll system which combines the various body parts to make the anthro characters.


 Sorry dude I took photoshop, I'd help but I'm not very familiar with vector.  I took photoshop cause I'm taking vector in the spring.  I'd just keep trying to get someone to help.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 31, 2010)

Conker said:


> Furry refers to the fandom, which as you konw, is quite a fucked up bunch of people. I mean take a look at this forum! Not to mention all the dog rapists and pedobear wannabees.
> 
> Having your show associated with the furry fandom isn't a good thing. It's filled with...well fucking furries.
> 
> If a furry makes it for the furry fandom, fine. He knows what he's getting himself into. But calling Star Fox furry is just a "slap in the face" to the creators of Star Fox.


 


paxil rose said:


> "Anthro" = Manimals (more specifically anything human like)
> 
> Furry = the cult of obsession in regards to them, i.e. the pet name said cult has assigned to animal people
> 
> "Furry" more or less boils down to whether or not the product was catered specifically to them.


 
Yeah that was my terribly made point. Furry fandom is based on an interest in anthropomorphic characters, but how do you tell if a show is specifically made for furries. I personally don't think that will happen. the only thing with anthros that is furry specific is the porn and the lingo. Porn means it's not going to be mainstream, lingo means you are needlessly excluding anyone else that might want to enjoy it. It's not like only furries enjoy anthro things. 
So without lingo or porn. what's the difference between and show made for furries and a regular anthro show? wait till the creator admits it?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Yeah that was my terribly made point. Furry fandom is based on an interest in anthropomorphic characters, but how do you tell if a show is specifically made for furries. I personally don't think that will happen. the only thing with anthros that is furry specific is the porn and the lingo. Porn means it's not going to be mainstream, lingo means you are needlessly excluding anyone else that might want to enjoy it. It's not like only furries enjoy anthro things.
> So without lingo or porn. what's the difference between and show made for furries and a regular anthro show? wait till the creator admits it?


you should go talk to the creators of Earth Eternal, they are pissed how furs are going about saying that is a furry game


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> you should go talk to the creators of Earth Eternal, they are pissed how furs are going about saying that is a furry game


 I heard about that, it's hilarious.
Isn't it also why they no longer have money to finish it?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I heard about that, it's hilarious.
> Isn't it also why they no longer have money to finish it?


 no, they sold Earth Eternal to someone else so they can wash the furfag off of them so most likely that the new group will finish it and then have to deal with furs calling THEIR game furry.


----------



## Machine (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I heard about that, it's hilarious.
> Isn't it also why they no longer have money to finish it?


It shouldn't be finished.

The internet can do without another shitty browser game.

Especially if its covered in furfags.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no, they sold Earth Eternal to someone else so they can wash the furfag off of them so most likely that the new group will finish it and then have to deal with furs calling THEIR game furry.


 The new group will probably just deal with it cause they know what they're getting into.
Also there's a fairly good chance when it's rereleased it won't be a browser game, but on the downside will probably be not free.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2010)

Now I feel bad for looking at Earth Eternal and thinking "what is this furfag shit?"


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The new group will probably just deal with it cause they know what they're getting into.


 unless that new group is run by furfags to which they will go "why yes it is a furry game" :V
also what is sad that the top 5 clans on that game are all FURRY clans with the number one with 160 fur members.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 31, 2010)

I quit Earth Eternal after a mod in the game was rude to me for making an innocent comment about it being a furry game.  The selling point of that game is that players can look like any of a dozen different anthro species, they're just in denial if they're saying the game isn't furry. *eyeroll*


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

Actually I hope earth eternal won't be a free game that way they'll actually have money to update it and stuff.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I quit Earth Eternal after a mod in the game was rude to me for making an innocent comment about it being a furry game.  The selling point of that game is that players can look like any of a dozen different anthro species, they're just in denial if they're saying the game isn't furry. *eyeroll*


 sadly it wasnt a furry game as it wasnt catering to furs as every other damn game with anthros in em.
to which is why they probably sold it as furfags ruined the game.


CannonFodder said:


> Actually I hope earth eternal won't be a  free game that way they'll actually have money to update it and  stuff.


 lul hope they do, that would cause a lot of furs to leave the game =3


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> lul hope they do, that would cause a lot of furs to leave the game =3


 
True story. Furs are po' from the fap commisions.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

Xenke said:


> True story. Furs are po' from the fap commisions.


 they would have to decide:
Spend the money for porn but not be able to pay for the game, or play the game knowing they wont have money for their porn

this sadly dont apply to Second Life furs as half of them are sluts and is whoring themselves out like AxelFox

that also dont apply to me as I can pay for my porn, or pay for someone else porn, my rent, my phone, my second Life, buy 2-3 games off of Steam all in a month :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> lul hope they do, that would cause a lot of furs to leave the game =3


 I was hoping they did because if they gave like a 30 day free trial like wow and afterwords they charged like five dollars a month, they could advertise it as, "It's like W.O.W., except only five dollars a month!"


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I was hoping they did because if they gave like a 30 day free trial like wow and afterwords they charged like five dollars a month, they could advertise it as, "It's like W.O.W., except only five dollars a month!"


 
But then you lose the whole other audience of people who hate WOW because of WOWtards.

And the people from WOW aren't going to play it, christ no. It's not WOW.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I was hoping they did because if they gave like a 30 day free trial like wow and afterwords they charged like five dollars a month, they could advertise it as, "It's like W.O.W., except only five dollars a month!"


 thats still to much for a average fur fag :V


Xenke said:


> But then you lose the whole other audience of people who hate WOW because of WOWtards.
> 
> And the people from WOW aren't going to play it, christ no. It's not WOW.


 actually using Perfect World as an example:
"They would join the game, bitch about how its not like WoW, stay on it for a couple of more days, then leave back to wow"


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

Also true about advertising it as a cheap wow, that would be a bad idea huh?


Crysix Fousen said:


> thats still to much for a average fur fag :V


 Even furries could get five dollars a month.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 31, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> And I agree. But then how did Star Fox become so popular? It wasn't geared towards just furries, and it was a sensational hit. It might have just been because of the shoot'em up space and air battles but hey, their furries regardless. Rachet and Clank, Rachet is a furry, now was the game series geared towards furries only? No, it wasn't it was because it had awesome game play. You guys aren't looking at the big picture, you're looking at the eye of the needle here a game should never be concieved just for the pleasure of a small fandom, but there are ways around it.


 I don't believe anyone has given a damn about Starfox since the N64, furries would be the exception.


----------



## Machine (Aug 31, 2010)

Put a few anthropomorphic animals into your merchandise, and the fucking furries have to ruin it or obsess over it for years and years.

Or both.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Even furries could get five dollars a month.


 not the furfags who need to buy their porn


Oovie said:


> I don't believe anyone has given a damn about  Starfox since the N64, furries would be the exception.


 everyone stopped caring about starfox after Adventures as the series died at that point. 
....I still cry at night cause Rare didnt take Starfox series with them.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I don't believe anyone has given a damn about Starfox since the N64, furries would be the exception.


 
Not true.

People still love that shit.

Nerd college tells me this.


----------



## Bando (Aug 31, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Put a few anthropomorphic animals into your merchandise, and the fucking furries have to ruin it or obsess over it for years and years.
> 
> Or both.


 That new Alpha and Omega movie will be fucking ruined by furries, I'm totally calling this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Not true.
> 
> People still love that shit.
> 
> Nerd college tells me this.


 I loved playing starfox2 that game was the shit.
Also sorry bando I called it before you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

Bando said:


> That new Alpha and Omega movie will be fucking ruined by furries, I'm totally calling this.


 its already ruined, that movie is already rule 34'd by furs


----------



## Machine (Aug 31, 2010)

Bando said:


> That new Alpha and Omega movie will be fucking ruined by furries, I'm totally calling this.


Not a surprise. Old news, too.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 31, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Not true.
> 
> People still love that shit.
> 
> Nerd college tells me this.


I'm guessing the only person who could love a Starfox game after the N64 is the same person who could love Sonic games after the Genesis. :???:


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Not a surprise. Old news, too.


 Somebody already sketched porn before the trailer even ended.


----------



## Bando (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I loved playing starfox2 that game was the shit.
> Also sorry bando I called it before you.


 :| Bah, you're always on the up-and-up.


Crysix Fousen said:


> its already ruined, that movie is already rule 34'd by furs


 FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUU-
My friend actually called this when we saw Inception. "Furries would joygasm over this."


CannonFodder said:


> Somebody already sketched porn before the trailer even ended.


 
brb ragequitting fandom


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I'm guessing the only person who could love a Starfox game after the N64 is the same person who could love Sonic games after the Genesis. :???:


 no sonic is different
the series for Sonic Died at Sonic Adventure 2, thats the last time sonic fans were excited...now we cry all the time


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

Also word of advice for anyone aspiring to make a video game or such, you don't have to make it run on the crysix engine, just make it fun and people will like it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Also word of advice for anyone aspiring to make a video game or such, you don't have to make it run on the *Crysis* engine, just make it fun and people will like it.


 Fixed >[
now excuse me while I play Sonic Adventure on my Dreamcast


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> sadly it wasnt a furry game as it wasnt catering to furs as every other damn game with anthros in em.
> to which is why they probably sold it as furfags ruined the game.
> 
> lul hope they do, that would cause a lot of furs to leave the game =3


 Any game whose central concept is "pick which kind of animal you want to be" is catering to furs even if they don't intend to.  But they were aggressive about maintaining the PG-13 rating, so there wasn't much 'faggery' of any kind within the game.  I didn't see any signs of the game being 'ruined' for anyone while I was playing.  If there was a problem at all, it was that the game was boring after level 15 or so.

Personally I don't get all the negativity against furs within the community.  I don't find 'furfags' unpleasant to hang out with, especially if their willingness to pay for art means I get to see more art for free; makes me wish I were a good enough artist to cash in on the phenomenon.


----------



## Bando (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Also word of advice for anyone aspiring to make a video game or such, you don't have to make it run on the crysix engine, just make it fun and people will like it.


 
Best game: Remove all trace elements that furries can latch onto. Game will not be ruined forever.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no sonic is different
> the series for Sonic Died at Sonic Adventure 2, thats the last time sonic fans were excited...now we cry all the time


 How is Sonic different? Star Fox is in every much the same situation that Sonic is. Unless you people actually _like _the games after the N64... Furries!


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

Bando said:


> Best game: Remove all trace elements that furries can latch onto. Game will not be ruined forever.


 I think someone is forgetting the rules of the internet :V


----------



## Machine (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Somebody already sketched porn before the trailer even ended.


Well, shit.


----------



## Bando (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I think someone is forgetting the rules of the internet :V


 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF- It's a near impossible feat, but it must be done.


Amphion said:


> Well, shit.


Exactly what I said.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Any game whose central concept is "pick which kind of animal you want to be" is catering to furs even if they don't intend to.  But they were aggressive about maintaining the PG-13 rating, so there wasn't much 'faggery' of any kind within the game.  I didn't see any signs of the game being 'ruined' for anyone while I was playing.  If there was a problem at all, it was that the game was boring after level 15 or so.
> 
> Personally I don't get all the negativity against furs within the community.  I don't find 'furfags' unpleasant to hang out with, especially if their willingness to pay for art means I get to see more art for free; makes me wish I were a good enough artist to cash in on the phenomenon.


 its a internet saying "Furfags ruin everything" as Furs are known to instantly ruin someones childhood with their love or Rule 34, or in persistant MMO games "be off or about RPing, not the DnD kind but the damn cybering"

and also "just cause its a community, doesnt mean everyone is all nice to each other. They just share the same interest" This is why Lifestylers hate those who consider this Fandom to be nothing more than a hobby and vice versa, this is why we constantly bitch about cub porn, zoophila, ect... too.

and also no they are not catering to Furs, if they have anthro chars in em.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

Oovie said:


> How is Sonic different? Star Fox is in every much the same situation that Sonic is. Unless you people actually _like _the games after the N64... Furries!


 its because the fans of Starfox are still hoping, the fans of Sonic have already given up on the series and most of us are wanting to die finally.

and two the Dreamcast came after the N64.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> its a internet saying "Furfags ruin everything" as Furs are known to instantly ruin someones childhood with their love or Rule 34, or in persistant MMO games "be off or about RPing, not the DnD kind but the damn cybering"
> 
> and also "just cause its a community, doesnt mean everyone is all nice to each other. They just share the same interest" This is why Lifestylers hate those who consider this Fandom to be nothing more than a hobby and vice versa, this is why we constantly bitch about cub porn, zoophila, ect... too.
> 
> and also no they are not catering to Furs, if they have anthro chars in em.


 At the end of the day there are no real life anthros, they are just drawings and that is the sole thing binding us in this group.  The glue that holds it together is weak but there's alot of the glue.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> At the end of the day there are no real life anthros, they are just drawings and that is the sole thing binding us in this group.  The glue that holds it together is weak but there's alot of the glue.


 
I think this fandom has ruined me. Is it bad that I'm envisioning this 'glue' you're talking about as spooge?

Seems accurate, actually... :v


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> At the end of the day there are no real life anthros, they are just drawings and that is the sole thing binding us in this group.  The glue that holds it together is weak but there's alot of the glue.


 just too many of us take it too far mang...too far
(classic anime looking at the sunset with the wind blowing)


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 31, 2010)

Wildroo said:


> IF you look at the poll you might realize the point is to see if people in fandom would support a fellow fur in producing said content. The poll wasn't about what is already out there, but what we, as a community, could produce, entirly on our own. Made by furs, funded by furs.
> The question about games was to see what kind of games people like in the event a fur became capable of producing one.


 Oh, then fuck no. Furries can't make anything good. Just leave it to professional animators or game designers rather than amateurs on the internet.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 31, 2010)

Thinking that fanstupidity can ruin a movie or someone's childhood is just being emo.  Grow a pair and ignore it.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> and two the Dreamcast came after the N64.


 Not sure what relevance the Dreamcast has to do with any of this.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Not sure what relevance the Dreamcast has to do with any of this.


 Liking games after the N64, that was what you said :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Thinking that fanstupidity can ruin a movie or someone's childhood is just being emo.  Grow a pair and ignore it.


 Trust me you have not seen some of the disturbing stuff that can be made.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Thinking that fanstupidity can ruin a movie or someone's childhood is just being emo.  Grow a pair and ignore it.


 
It's true though, there are several things people won't touch due to fan stupidity:

WOW
Halo 3
Death Note

Those are a few.


----------



## Bando (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Trust me you have not seen some of the disturbing stuff that can be made.


 
Fucking Internet furries and their rule 34.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

Xenke said:


> It's true though, there are several things people won't touch due to fan stupidity:
> 
> WOW
> Halo 3
> ...


 "dude...I cant play halo 3 cause of some idiot did a R34 of the Arbiter and Master Chief and end up thinking about it every time now"


----------



## Oovie (Aug 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Liking games after the N64, that was what you said :V


You've got me really confused now, all I was saying is Sonic's peak was the Genesis, and Star Fox the N64. I honestly don't have a gut feeling about Star Fox getting better, personally I think it's retired to the N64 as Sonic the Genesis.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

Oovie said:


> You've got me really confused now, all I was saying is Sonic's peak was the Genesis, and Star Fox the N64. I honestly don't have a gut feeling about Star Fox getting better, personally I think it's retired to the N64 as Sonic the Genesis.


 and as I said as a sonic fan, most sonic fans say Sonic's peak was at Adventure 2


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> "dude...I cant play halo 3 cause of some idiot did a R34 of the Arbiter and Master Chief and end up thinking about it every time now"


 
I'm not even talking about that.

I'm talking about the people who are so obsessed with it that it's all they talk or care about.

People like that just suck the fun completely out of it.

Nerd College agrees.


----------



## Bando (Aug 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> "dude...I cant play halo 3 cause of some idiot did a R34 of the Arbiter and Master Chief and end up thinking about it every time now"


 
I'd laugh at that, actually. It would be horribly drawn, probably.
Halo's community is what keeps me away. The same would happen in a furry-oriented game, it would be a bunch of yiff-crazed furfags. I'll take no part in that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> "dude...I cant play halo 3 cause of some idiot did a R34 of the Arbiter and Master Chief and end up thinking about it every time now"


 What sucks for me is the first thing that pops into my head because of the internet is female elites.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What sucks for me is the first thing that pops into my head because of the internet is female elites.


 congrats,
My friend was the one who said that, the R34 was a female Arbiter x Master Chief....
lets just say he then quit Halo after that one pic knocked him to his senses of being a halo Fanboy


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

I wonder what bungie is going to do after reach though?
That's the last halo game they're going to make.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Trust me you have not seen some of the disturbing stuff that can be made.


 


Xenke said:


> It's true though, there are several things people won't touch due to fan stupidity:
> 
> WOW
> Halo 3
> ...


No, I've seen it and probably laughed at it.  I read a hilarious transformers fanfiction the other day involving male pregnancy, incest, transformer/human sex, I can't even count all the rule 34 stuff that was in there but I laughed my ass off.  I also enjoyed WoW and Death Note; Halo's not my kind of game but the halo-based machinima Red v.s Blue is awesome.  I just think anyone afraid of something because someone else considers it uncool or because they terrified they might accidentally see porn is a total wimp.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> No, I've seen it and probably laughed at it.  I read a hilarious transformers fanfiction the other day involving male pregnancy, incest, transformer/human sex, I can't even count all the rule 34 stuff that was in there but I laughed my ass off.  I also enjoyed WoW and Death Note; Halo's not my kind of game but the halo-based machinima Red v.s Blue is awesome.  I just think anyone afraid of something because someone else considers it uncool or because they terrified they might accidentally see porn is a total wimp.


 The most notorious is shitting dick nipples rule34.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> and as I said as a sonic fan, most sonic fans say Sonic's peak was at Adventure 2


 That just shows how stupid they truly are, because Sonic Adventure 2 was pretty terrible and the only truly good Sonic games were the ones for Sega Genesis.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> and as I said as a sonic fan, most sonic fans say Sonic's peak was at Adventure 2


 Seems an awful like comparing Fallout and Fallout 2 to Fallout 3 I suppose, where a fanbase can be so divided over the same title.



Kellie Gator said:


> That just shows how stupid they truly are,  because Sonic Adventure 2 was pretty terrible and the only truly good  Sonic games were the ones for Sega Genesis.


/smooch


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> That just shows how stupid they truly are, because Sonic Adventure 2 was pretty terrible and the only truly good Sonic games were the ones for Sega Genesis.


 no they are saying SA2 was the last good sonic game thus the peak before the down hill, we all agree the Genesis/Mega were the Gems.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no they are saying SA2 was the last good sonic game thus the peak before the down hill, we all agree the Genesis/Mega were the Gems.


 I guess, but I still say SA2 was a piece of shit. When I was visiting my aunt's place one of my aunt's foster children wanted to help me beat the game, but it was fucking impossible with the god awful controls and I have no fucking clue how I was able to do it when I was in my early teens. The fact that fans consider SA2 to be one of the best games makes me facepalm quite hard.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The most notorious is shitting dick nipples rule34.


 Yeah things like that just amuse me, I don't get how some people seem to be completely horrified just by the juxtaposition of two things that don't normally go together.  I mean shit is kind of gross but it's also a fact of life and a common topic for jokes.  Dicks and nipples are actually a rather clever comparison, they're both erectile and capable of squirting white liquid.  Rule 34 is also a fact of life.  I really don't give a damn what other people get off on, no matter how weird it is.  If it makes them happy, I'm happy for them, and meanwhile I'll have a good laugh.


----------



## insan3guy (Aug 31, 2010)

oookaaay...maybe this thread is goin in the wrong direction...
what if there was a furry expansion off of say, spore?
or maybe a couple of episodes off a show that deal extensively with furries?
thoughts?


----------



## insan3guy (Aug 31, 2010)

wow i feel like a dick cuz i skipped the first seven pages....whats goin on?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

^Pretty much everyone is saying it'd be a terrible idea because it's a niche market and I'm saying it'd somewhat work if it was a pay to play mmo game that was highly moddable.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Aug 31, 2010)

Meh, WELL DRAWN anthro characters are the shit, moar plz

I love anthropomorphizing animals, always have, and started LONG b4 furrie fandom EXISTED...so

again

ys plz


----------



## Conker (Aug 31, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I don't believe anyone has given a damn about Starfox since the N64, furries would be the exception.


 Bullshit, do you know how many boners were popped when Nintendo announced a SF64 remake for the 3DS? 

Tons.



> You've got me really confused now, all I was saying is Sonic's peak was  the Genesis, and Star Fox the N64. I honestly don't have a gut feeling  about Star Fox getting better, personally I think it's retired to the  N64 as Sonic the Genesis.


Agree with you there though. I enjoyed some of the later Sonic/SF games, but they couldn't compete. Sonic 3 and Sonic and Knuckles man. Best Sonic ever.

THEN SEGA GAVE THE FAGGOT HEDGEHOG A SWORD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 31, 2010)

Both of them, if I was wealthy enough.


----------



## Deedia (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is a kind of furry series
Link


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

A furry animated tv series wouldn't work though because of the shear amount of time and effort is put into making cartoons and I highly doubt most furries have that kind of start up money.  A live action tv series would be a lot cheaper, the problem is you'd have to gear it towards 5-10 year olds in order for there to be a second season.
With video games it'd have to be very moddable, easy to use tools, have a good multiplayer online mode to have a longterm fanbase and not just be another game people play for a month and quit playing.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 31, 2010)

No, nobody in this furry forum would support a furry videogame or tv show :V


----------



## Deedia (Aug 31, 2010)

i don't know what's so special. A furry is just a Collective term for all human look like animal creatures like Mickey Mouse. 
The most cartoons and jump'n runs are with "furries". Sonic would be lame if he had we same sprites like Alex Kidd.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2010)

Deedia said:


> A furry is just a Collective term for all human look like animal creatures like Mickey Mouse.


 
Jesus Christ, no it isn't.

I would post reason why but those reasons are littered everywhere in this forum so posting it seems redundant.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd be willing to buy a good furry game if one came out... Not that it'd happen anytime soon.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 31, 2010)

God, no. Okami was close to a newfags definition of furry, and... my eyes D:

I still wake up every night, screaming.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2010)

This thread needs more of this.

[yt]y9rcQjyetbY[/yt]

Go fap now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

8-bit said:


> God, no. Okami was close to a newfags definition of furry, and... my eyes D:
> 
> I still wake up every night, screaming.


 The gameplay was the shit though.


Xenke said:


> This thread needs more of this.
> 
> [yt]y9rcQjyetbY[/yt]
> 
> Go fap now.


 Seen it.


----------



## Xaybiance (Aug 31, 2010)

Meh, if can actually have a totally original story, be REALLY awesome and enticing, have characters that aren't Mary Sue's, and keep sex to either an absolute minute or none at all, then I'd support it - fuck yeah.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Aug 31, 2010)

I think i'd make a video game with an anthro race if I do ever get into game design...  but i'm not supporting someone else's project.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 1, 2010)

For a furry video game, it would be fine if one could take any game I'm playing now, and replace the characters with furries. Without any other changes.


----------



## Conker (Sep 1, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> For a furry video game, it would be fine if one could take any game I'm playing now, and replace the characters with anthros. Without any other changes.


 Fixed.

Though it would ruin the games :\ 

AvP where hte Preds are werewolf marry sue faggots. Yup. That's an ideal game.


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 1, 2010)

or maybe a game based off of somethin else...like 2 kinds?  (feel free to bash on me cuz im a noob....)


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 1, 2010)

noob, n00b, newb...however u want to spell it


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 1, 2010)

insan3guy said:


> or maybe a game based off of somethin else...like 2 kinds?  (feel free to bash on me cuz im a noob....)


 The creator of 2kinds isn't a furry though, he's a weaboo.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 1, 2010)

No, never let it center on anthros, but adding them as major side characters is fine, or at least not them being the plot, but a side quest.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 1, 2010)

your lacking options.
I think it would be cool to have a star fox-like game, but multiplayer and customizable characters.
After all, most furries have their own personal preferences and fursonas.

If i knew anything about making video games, i would help.
If i had the money to, i would help also. (literally $0.00 right now).

edit:
you inspired me OP i'm going to come up with some characters i would like to see in games.
Finally i have broke the artists block.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The creator of 2kinds isn't a furry though, he's a weaboo.


 You can be both, you know. I still think he's a closet furfag.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You can be both, you know. I still think he's a closet furfag.


 Yeah, but he's not a furry, he has no interest in the furry fandom at all or anything along the lines.


----------



## chickadeet (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmmm, that depends on the game. I've played plenty of games where there are anthros/are anthro centric, but if there was an MMO or an MMORPG that allowed me to specifically create and customize my main character, I'd be on board no sweat. I'm already a fan of games like Elder Scrolls, so I love whenever I get to make my own character.

If not, well, it could really go either way depending on the premise.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 2, 2010)

insan3guy said:


> or maybe a game based off of somethin else...like 2 kinds?  (feel free to bash on me cuz im a noob....)


 
So a hokey JRPG with boring characters and moralities that are lost in their own stupid? Wow.. no. And I couldn't imagine 2Kinds any other way.

A TV series or video game with a furry focus sounds like a stupid idea. Non-furries who've created things with anthros in them have done so with creative reasons behind it, even if that reasoning is pure spontaneity. I wouldn't count on a furry to separate creative choices from personal "I want this because I want it" choices; the result would be something predictable and probably pretty stale. This would depend on the furry in charge, but generally speaking anyways.

I don't see any reason why it would be different to support furries doing this rather than just anybody, other than furries being able to meaninglessly brag about doing it for 'all furry kind'. On the other hand, I see many more problems and limitations in it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah, but he's not a furry, he has no interest in the furry fandom at all or anything along the lines.


 I believe he does have an interest in the fandom because furries are the only people retarded enough to read his piece of shit comic and look at his piece of shit artwork.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> This thread needs more of this.
> 
> [yt]y9rcQjyetbY[/yt]
> 
> Go fap now.


 
Ah, Japan...  Releasing games that Americans don't get to have since the 90's...

Games that Americans may actually want, that is.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 3, 2010)

depends on if the game/ anime was any good,if it sucked they were good then yes


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Ah, Japan...  Releasing games that Americans don't get to have since the 90's...
> 
> Games that Americans may actually want, that is.


 And they wonder why they are losing so much money to illegal downloads.
What is japan's main export anyhow? anime? manga?


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And they wonder why they are losing so much money to illegal downloads.
> What is japan's main export anyhow? anime? manga?


 
I'd think it would be either cellphones, innovation or cars.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And they wonder why they are losing so much money to illegal downloads.
> What is japan's main export anyhow? anime? manga?


 
Toyota is the biggest company I think (at least was for a while, if it isn't anymore...  but I don't see why it wouldn't be), and Nintendo is up there too...

So...  tech stuff I guess.


----------



## Dan. (Sep 4, 2010)

If it had explosions and guns then I might think about it. But what the hell does furry have to do with it? If it was a good game I'd buy it regardless and vice versa. I wouldn't go and buy just because it had furries in and it would depend what kind of game it was anyway.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 4, 2010)

Dan. said:


> If it had explosions and guns then I might think about it. But what the hell does furry have to do with it? If it was a good game I'd buy it regardless and vice versa. I wouldn't go and buy just because it had furries in and it would depend what kind of game it was anyway.


 
This, but without making explosions and guns obligatory (they're certainly a good option.)
Something like mario 64 I wouldn't mind...  (the 3d mario games after that are a bit gimmicky for my taste...  decent, but...  I don't want to play mario in space, mario made of paper, or mario with water gun...  just plain old mario is fine.)


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Sep 5, 2010)

A game released to the general public that contains furries? Is there a rating that has been invented for somthing like that???


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 6, 2010)

BrennanTheWolfy said:


> A game released to the general public that contains furries? Is there a rating that has been invented for somthing like that???


Not if the furries are anything like you.


----------



## Chimmey (Nov 3, 2010)

If there was a furry video that would be sweet. I would make a furry game I would make it for a console system. And it would be like Second Life. So like you can do whatever you want. What you would like to in real life but can't that would be cool. I know Second Life probably already lets you do that, hint the name Second Life. But they should release that for console games.


----------



## Aegis (Nov 3, 2010)

Heavens, no.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 3, 2010)

i support everything that doesnt suck balls.


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd support a game, but maybe not an animated series.

It's all just personal preference I suppose.


----------



## Oovie (Nov 3, 2010)

I definitely wouldn't support it, furries sounds like it's only motivation. More than likely a rehashed plot line.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 3, 2010)

They should just bring back Earthworm Jim. Close enough, and better than any failure furry-specific idea.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 3, 2010)

Ultimately, if you wanted a movie or game about Furries, then we would have to end up main-stream.
I'm not sure if many people want that, so stick to 3rd party movies and games. If you get the hang of scripting or modeling/animation, you can try something.


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 4, 2010)

Wouldn't a 'furry video game' just realy be a Crash Bandicoot or Star Fox that the developers probably _intended _someone to play while masturbating?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd like to see something that is actually really good, but anthros shouldn't be thrown in there just because they're anthro.

_Watership Down_ was a hell of an animated movie and if it didn't feature rabbits all the way through, it wouldn't have the same effect. The same thing applies to _The Fox and the Hound. _There should be an actual *reason* for including anthros, be it for the story (like in the _TwoKinds_ webcomic where the Anthro characters (Kiedrans) are a seperate race that happens to be hostile to humans.) or for symbolic effect.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 4, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Wouldn't a 'furry video game' just realy be a Crash Bandicoot or Star Fox that the developers probably _intended _someone to play while masturbating?


 Apparently it's not "furry" unless furries say it's furry. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2010)

*cough*StrypeMovieand/orVideoGame*cough*


----------



## Mare_of_Night (Nov 7, 2010)

I wouldn't "fund" either unless fund meant pre-ordering a copy. I wouldn't really care about animations, but if the game had nice art, I might want to play it. I like being a cute furry thing and going on adventures.


----------

